# [Risolto] hda-intel: Sigmatel STAC9228 muta

## mlg82

Il Dell Vostro 1400 monta una comunissima hda-intel con chip Sigmatel STAC9228.

Attualmente la scheda non produce suoni, ma utilizzando gli auricolari riesco a sentire. Si capisce facilmente che c'è un problema.

Googolando ho visto una soluzione che su Ubuntu funziona...aggiungere:

```
options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1 model=3stack
```

Altro problema è che odio Ubuntu  :Smile: , quindi ho cercato ancora ed ho giocato un po' con alsaconf e /etc/modules.d/alsa.

Bene...ad un certo punto l'audio ha funzionato, ma il tempo di un riavvio, una compilazione del kernel per altri motivi e mi ritrovo punto e a capo.

Mi aiutate?Last edited by mlg82 on Wed Apr 30, 2008 3:32 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mlg82

Ho continuato a fare delle prove ed ho scoperto che le opzioni da caricare sono:

```
options snd-hda-intel model=5stack
```

 anche se model=dell-3stack va comunque bene (cambia qualche cosa tipo volume del microfono e qualche altro controllo...è da approfondire)

Per fare le prove ho fatto così:

1) chiudo tutti i processi che utilizzano snd ------ lsof /dev/snd/*

2) killo tutti i processi che hai ricevuto come output del comando precedente ------ kill -9 $pid

3) scarico il modulo ------- modprobe -r snd_hda_intel

4) carico il modulo con le opzioni che voglio provare ------- modprobe snd_hda_intel model=5stack

5) ricarico alsasound ------- /etc/init.d/alsasound restart

6) controllo il livello del volume e che non sia muto

Una volta scoperto i parametri da passare snd_hda_intel li vado a mettere in 

```
/etc/modules.d/alsa
```

 quindi aggiungo la riga

```
options snd-hda-intel model=5stack
```

riavvio, ma il problema persiste....perchè?

Se rifaccio la procedura di sopra invece funziona...dove sbaglio?

----------

## crisandbea

aggiungi la riga da te scritta prima in 

```
/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
```

 e non in 

```
/etc/modules.d/alsa
```

il file alsa-base probabilmente non lo hai, lo crei senza problemi.

per verificare la giusta riga da inserire  controlla nella documentazione di alsa.

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

cerca meglio sul forum od attendi istruzioni su come abilitare i device "blacklisted".

----------

## mlg82

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> aggiungi la riga da te scritta prima in 
> 
> ```
> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
> ```
> ...

 

Ho fatto me dici, ma comunque non si risolve il problema. Devo dare un bel

```
# alsaconf
```

Per far funzionare l'audio.....ci siamo quasi

----------

## crisandbea

 *mlg82 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   aggiungi la riga da te scritta prima in 
> 
> ```
> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
> ```
> ...

 

che dovevi dare alsaconf pensavo era sottointeso visto che avresti dovuto leggere la guida di configurazione per alsa...

ciauz

----------

## mlg82

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> che dovevi dare alsaconf pensavo era sottointeso visto che avresti dovuto leggere la guida di configurazione per alsa...
> 
> ciauz

 

Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, ma alsaconf devo darlo ad ogni riavvio del notebook.

La guida di configurazione per alsa l'ho letta

----------

## crisandbea

 *mlg82 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   che dovevi dare alsaconf pensavo era sottointeso visto che avresti dovuto leggere la guida di configurazione per alsa...
> 
> ciauz 
> 
> Forse non mi sono spiegato bene, ma alsaconf devo darlo ad ogni riavvio del notebook.
> ...

 

di regola dovresti darlo solo la prima volta, probabilmente c'è qualcosa che non va(non carica i moduli credo al boot) verifica.

ciauz

----------

## mlg82

i moduli li carica all'avvio, il volume non è muto, ma comunque non si sente. Ad ogni riavvio devo dare alsaconf ed il tutto funziona.

Sto cercando ancora su google ed ho trovato qualcosina...proverò ancora; altrimenti, c'è un modo per dare alsaconf al boot e dirgli di rispondere affermativo a tutte le domande che fa? (almeno è un workaround temporaneo).

Spero di essermi spiegato

----------

## crisandbea

 *mlg82 wrote:*   

> i moduli li carica all'avvio, il volume non è muto, ma comunque non si sente. Ad ogni riavvio devo dare alsaconf ed il tutto funziona.
> 
> Sto cercando ancora su google ed ho trovato qualcosina...proverò ancora; altrimenti, c'è un modo per dare alsaconf al boot e dirgli di rispondere affermativo a tutte le domande che fa? (almeno è un workaround temporaneo).
> 
> Spero di essermi spiegato

 

hai dato   

```
rc-update add alsasound  boot
```

  ???

ciauz

----------

## mlg82

```
rc-update add alsasound default
```

 è equivalente? Perchè se lo è l'ho dato

----------

## djinnZ

Non è esattamente la stessa cosa ma non dovrebbe influire più di tanto. Il parametro probe_mask perchè lo hai omesso?

Mi sa che il problema potrebbe essere quello ma non ho tempo e voglia di verificare, il caldo improvviso di oggi mi sta sfiancando, documentati un poco in più. *Quote:*   

> MORE NOTES ON "azx_get_response timeout" PROBLEMS:
> 
>     On some hardwares, you may need to add a proper probe_mask option
> 
>     to avoid the "azx_get_response timeout" problem above, instead.
> ...

 

Mi pare che questo thread e questo siano strettamente collegati (ovvero anche se con software ed hardware differente il problema è lo stesso)

----------

## mlg82

Ho fatto degli esperimenti modificando manualmente i parametri da passare a modprobe ed ho notato che il problema sta nel fatto che alsasound al boot (ho messo alsasound in runlevel boot e non in runlevel default) non legge, o meglio non interpreta, le options che ho messo in

```
/etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
```

e le ignora bellamente anche se le metto in

```
/etc/modules.d/alsa
```

----------

## djinnZ

ehm, il kernel ed i moduli come sono installati? Manuale, genkernel, genkernel --menuconfig...

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *mlg82 wrote:*   

> Ho fatto degli esperimenti modificando manualmente i parametri da passare a modprobe ed ho notato che il problema sta nel fatto che alsasound al boot (ho messo alsasound in runlevel boot e non in runlevel default) non legge, o meglio non interpreta, le options che ho messo in
> 
> ```
> /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
> ```
> ...

 

```
echo "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" >> /etc/modules.d/alsa
```

dovrebbe bastare. L'importante è che tu dia questo dopo che hai dato alsaconf, perchè altrimenti il file viene sovrascritto dalle nuove impostazioni.

Quindi, riassumendo, dai alsaconf, carichi il modulo della tua scheda con modprobe (es. modprobe snd-hda-intel model=3stack). Dai alsamixer ed alzi i volumi. Dai echo "options snd-hda-intel model=3stack" >> /etc/modules.d/alsa e quindi riavvìi.

----------

## mlg82

@djinnZ:

Il kernel l'ho compilato manualmente

@Tigerwalk:

ho provato come dici, anche se, come ho detto, la scheda audio funziona solo dopo un alsaconf

Ho installato alsa-lib, alsa-header, alsa-utils in ~amd64, ho ricompilato il kernel, ho riseguito la procedura di configurazione della guida per alsa, ma ho sempre lo stesso problema. Non so se c'è soluzione, ma a questo punto non so che fare

----------

## mlg82

Finalmente ho risolto questo problema.

Avendo notato che all'avvio non venivano caricate le impostazioni della scheda audio, anche dopo aver seguito la guida per configurare alsa, ho deciso di mettere questa riga in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1 model=5stack
```

Facendo così la scheda funziona, anche se non capisco perchè se passavo queste opzioni tramite: /etc/modules.d/alsa oppure tramite /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base la scheda non funzionasse se non dopo un alsaconf dopo ogni riavvio del SO.

----------

## djinnZ

Una volta era 

```
module-update 
```

 ora dovrebbe essere 

```
update-modules
```

  :Wink: 

----------

